# how do i post pics in this fora?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Here are some ideas from our FAQ section:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11588


----------



## ja__ (Oct 2, 2005)

on may posting rule it says: you may not post attachment how do i get allowens to post attachments?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 2, 2005)

http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc013456fw.jpg

okay i made it roud:


----------

